# For "Seattle" (bring hanky)



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I know it!!!! It is one of her best. Her voice had an operatic intensity to it lacking in most pop singers.It was such a big, gutsy, rich sound. I love that song.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

nina foresti said:


>


Like Callas, she was incapable of being inexpressive.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

She was of course a big MGM star, but it wasn't till after she was fired and she discovered her gift for live performing that she really became huge. Her Carnegie Hall Concert is still called The Greatest Night in Show Business History. Here is another bit of old time trivia that is amazing: Horowitz did a fundraising concert at Carnegie Hall for the war effort and it still holds the record for the greatest amount raised at any one concert... at least at the time of the book I read.


----------

